# Industry News: This is the New DJI Mavic II Pro Drone, Official Announcement Delayed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 9, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/q_1XKDkjGu4" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe><a href="https://dronedj.com/2018/07/06/breaking-news-dji-mavic-2-photo-leaked-online/">DroneDJ</a> has gotten their hands on images and specifications for the highly anticipated DJI Mavic II drone. There is also a possibility that we’re going to see a “non Pro” version of this drone as well.</p>
<p>DJI originally had an event scheduled on July 18, 2018 to announce the new drone(s), but that has been delayed with no rescheduled date as of yet.</p>
<p><strong>From DroneDJ:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p><strong>Improved form factor</strong> – The new <a href="https://dronedj.com/2018/06/15/dji-would-like-you-to-see-the-bigger-picture-on-july-18th-possible-mavic-pro-2-announcement/">Mavic 2</a> drone is sleeker and more aerodynamic than its predecessor, something we expected all along. At the same time, it is very much recognizable as a DJI Mavic Pro. Same color, same shape and the same folding mechanism it seems. Battery mounted on top and towards the back. Similar to original Mavic and not like the Mavic Air.</p>
<p><strong>What’s in a name</strong> – The drone is labeled Mavic 2, which may mean that there still will be a Mavic Pro 2. The bands on the legs of the original Mavic Pro are gold colored. The one shown in the photo is silver, which may mean the advanced (or basic) model if you go by previous DJI drones (Phantom).</p>
<p><strong>Two different sensor sizes</strong> – The photo seems to show two different sensor sizes. The one mounted on the drone in grey could be a 1-inch sensor, and the one in black on the table perhaps a 1/1.7 sensor? A big sensor will surely help you to “See the Bigger Picture”.</p>
<p><strong>Gimbal</strong> – The photo also seems to show a removable gimbal, a la the GoPro Karma. If you look at the picture closely, it seems that the gimbal might just slide into the drone and thus can be used separately as well. To the left, on the table, you can see the second gimbal with what appears to be a significantly smaller camera/sensor size and a small screen. There is also a lighting connection presumably for charging. The gimbal mounting system seems to be a lot more sturdy and durable than what we currently have in the Mavic Pro.</p>
<p><strong>Motors</strong> – The motors seem to be of a larger size than the original Mavic Pro</p>
<p><strong>Propellers</strong> – Are not the ‘quiet’ ones we have seen on the DJI Mavic Pro Platinum and Phantom 4 Pro V2.0. Maybe DJI will reserve that option for later in the product lifecycle of the Mavic 2?</p>
<p><strong>360-degree obstacle avoidance</strong> – The new Mavic 2 seems to have at least front and side obstacle avoidance cameras/sensors. Very likely it will feature the same at the bottom and at the back of the drone. Not at the top, however.</p>
<p><strong>Foldable legs</strong> – We can’t see the rear legs of the drone but the front legs seem to fold sideways like they do on the original Mavic Pro.</p>
<p><strong>Zoom lens?</strong> – When you look closely at the lens of the camera it does not seem to resemble the lenses OsitaLV showed earlier today. Unless the gimbal had been removed. <a href="https://dronedj.com/2018/07/06/breaking-news-dji-mavic-2-photo-leaked-online/">Read more…</a></p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span></p>
```


----------

